# itunes runtime error



## Carolinamom1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi,

For some time now when we open iTunes, we get a 'MS Visual C++ Runtime Error' - 'Runtime Error'
C:\Program files\itunes\itunes.exe
This application has requested the Runtime to terminate in an unusual way. Please contact the support team for further assistnace.

However, being on dialup, we could get off the internet, open itunes (and make sure it wasn't on the store) and then get back on the internet and everything would work properly. Today we had DSL installed - always on.

So now we get this every time we try to open itunes and it shuts down.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,

Leslie


----------



## alexeix (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

I've got the same problem, but it's only just started happening. The last time I started iTunes, it was fine and that was within the last couple of weeks.

I've been on broadband the whole time, so I don't think it's related to the type of internet connection.

Maybe a Windows update has done something? It's the only thing I can think I've installed.

A virus check was run at the weekend and that showed the PC was clean.

Anybody else got this issue? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cybernaut (Jun 27, 2007)

To resolve this runtime error:

'Runtime Error'
C:\Program files\itunes\itunes.exe
This application has requested the Runtime to terminate in an unusual way. Please contact the support team for further assistance.

Go to Start, All Programs and run Apple Software Update. Click yes to agree and the software update will install. I just did this and iTunes now launches fine. Good luck.


----------



## alexeix (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi cybernaut,

Yeah, I installed the latest version of iTunes after posting last night and it did indeed resolve the problem.
Didn't have time to post back here.

Weird problem, but hey, it's fixed now.

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## marathon851 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just tried to open my iTunes today and got the same error. I've always had a DSL always on connection so I'm not sure that would be causing it. I tried running the Apple Software Update and there are no updates for iTunes, I already have the latest version.

I think I'll try re-installing next unless anyone has another suggestion..??

Thanks


----------



## Peter_Konnecke (Jul 7, 2007)

Blame it on the iphone. 

Seriously .... the latest update for itunes includes support for the iphone. If you haven't d/l the latest updates for a while you'll get the error. But it's more deeper than that. If you are running Norton Internet Security like me, and haven't updated it before you update the latest itunes s/w, itunes will stop and report this error because the module that runs itunes is being blocked by Norton. All of this becasue the iphone update is new to Norton Security as well and it kinda says .... uhhh ... huh ? and Blocks the update for safety reasons.

Soooo .... 1) Update Norton Internet Security if you are running it.
2) Update the Apple Software and alow access to the exe files if Norton Internet Security asks for it.

Then you're all set.

If you are not running Norton .... just do step 3


----------



## doc833 (Feb 11, 1999)

Thanks very much for the fix for this error.It worked like a charm.


----------



## buckin_follox (Oct 10, 2007)

i've tried everything on here to sort it but to no avail. i still keep gettin the message! its really annoying and very quiet in my house!!! 

somebody please help!!!


----------



## Chew (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a similar error everytime i opened iTunes. I tried re-installing etc bt that didn't work.

What did work was uninstalling every plugin I had for iTunes and then going to the program files and DELETING everything that wasn't an actual iTunes file, because the plugins I uninstalled didnt totally disapear and left files behind.

I think the error occurs because some of the plugins that people have aren't compatable with the newest versions of iTunes, so after the above procedure try downloading the latest version of said plugins and installing them after the newest version of iTunes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PTluis (Feb 9, 2008)

hi

i have had the same problem, and i tried to reinstall, update(didnt work because it said it was up-to-date). plus i haven't installed c-cleaner nor yahoo toolbar.

can anyone help?
thx


Solved... just uninstalled q-loud plugin.


----------

